# Retro System Showdown



## McMurphy (Feb 13, 2005)

I was geeking out on some retro gaming sites and read that the Sega Master system did better in the UK than the original Nintendo system, which did far better than the competition in the US.

_Which system did you like more?  Nintendo or Sega Master?_


----------



## Leto (Feb 13, 2005)

Err, Atari 520 St and the first Gameboy ? Yes I am old.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 13, 2005)

Sega

zelda was cool, but alex kidd & shinobi ruled the roost for me


----------



## djdonegal (Mar 15, 2005)

Sega Master System II was my first console... It had Alex the Kidd built in (gone are the days!!) and Sonic came with it.  I was hooked!  I lost count of how many times I clocked Sonic, I could do it in a couple of hours every time.  I never did clock AtK   Hey! I was 5!!

DJ


----------



## Kai (Mar 16, 2005)

Clinging to my Atari 2600 

Master system though as it came with a game built in. Then again Dunk Hunt pwned, not as much as Sonic, Alex the Kid .... goes on and on and on


----------



## Neon (Mar 17, 2005)

I gotta pick the NES... it was (and still is) awesome.


----------

